# 39 9n



## Randy1 (Sep 15, 2003)

uphill climb but further along then the pic shows Randy


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randy _
> *uphill climb but further along then the pic shows Randy *


Any updated pictures??


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

1939? What is the serial number of this extremely early N tractor?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Randy1 (Sep 15, 2003)

*39 9n*

The tractor is a 39 9N, serial number 1998 which means it could have been manufactured end of the second or beginning of the third month of production. When I got it, it had half of the original parts changed out. It took a while to collect all the right stuff for that year. There is lot of little differences in those early months and first year of production. It has what it should have, double rib fenders, 4 spoke wheel, small generator, snap in battery cover, 32 inch rims, "many hours of rebuilding", ignition on light, and the rest of the doodads. Still got to paint the hood and fenders. Had a couple of new old stock original gray items, the paint from N complete 9N gray matched perfect. The old 9's float my boat. Randy


----------



## Randy1 (Sep 15, 2003)

*39 9n*

Front look


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Yep I know alot about the Ns --- that is for sure ---- Love em...

Good catch there -- lowest one I have ever seen was SN 150

Andy


----------



## Randy1 (Sep 15, 2003)

*39 9n*

one more


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

That will be one SWEET tractor when it's done. I assume it will only be for show when it's finished?


----------

